# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشكل openpicturedialog

## mandana2010

سلام 
من يه شي openpicturedialog  در نرم افزارم استفاده كردم ولي هنگام اجراي برنامه فقط فايل هايي رو مي تونه باز كنه كه با پسوند bmp باشند و تصاوير jpg رو هنگام باز گردن در دايالوگ باكس اطلا نشون نمي ده كه بتوان باز كرد . لطفا اگه ممكنه راهنماييم كنيد ممنون

----------


## ariobarzan

در قسمت uses  عبارت  jpeg  را اضافه كنيد.

----------

